# DVD Writer

## lefsha

Народ!

Есть где-нибудь нормальное описание как заставить

DVD привод писать диски.

Я уже совсем ничего не понимаю.

В одном месте написано, что надо использовать SCSI,

но у меня так ничего не работает.

В другом написано, что для ядер 2.6

это совсем не нужно, но не написано, а что нужно.

Одни пишут, что надо обращаться к дисководу

как /dev/hdd -в моем случае.

Другие что /dev/cdrom

xcdroast, которым я якобы пытаюсь пользоваться

вообще находит устройство как [ATAPI:0,1,0],

однако пишет, что там всего 703 Mb свободно.

И еще говорит, что мол нету там никакого диска.

Правда сама проверка идет очень очень долго.

Я не понимаю, что там можно проверять на протяжении

нескольких минут.

Вообщем меня очень удивляет поддержка оборудования

под Linux-ом.

Это насколько надо его любить чтобы так трахаться...

Ведь плюс минус шланг привод подключен у всех

одинаково, почему не сделать нормальную поддержку

пишуших устройств для всех, что бы ни у кого не было

проблем.

Как ни странно тоже железо под виндами у всех одинаково

хорошо работает. В чем тут то проблема???

P.S. DVD - IDE подключен вторым slave-ом

Объясните пжаста по шагам что делать?

----------

## cmind

Раньше надо было использовать SCSI, а щас, если через IDE цепляешь можно использовать запись через ATAPI (в 2.4.* тоже)

В любом случае man cdrecord тебе в помощь, а во-вторых, если мне память не изменяет   :Embarassed:  , cdrecord device=help покажет устройства через которые можно писать, там свой привод и найди.

/dev/cdrom - обычно symlink (ln -s) на твой привод. В твоем случае должен показывать (ls -l /dev/cdrom) на /dev/hdd

Короче используй имя устройства /dev/hdd если пишешь через ATAPI

еще посмотри как у тебя ядро откомпилено - есть ли поддержка привода DVD и т.д. Есть хорошая статья на http://www.nixp.ru/cgi-bin/go.pl?q=articles;a=atapi_cdrec_linux

тебе тоже должна помочь.

На поддержку оборудования нечего плеваться! Не нравится - M$ твоим $ будет рада   :Smile:  , а Linux - свободная ОСь и разрабатывается такими же людьми как я и ты, т.е. если кому-то что-то надо - компилер, интерпретер в зубы и пишут код. Или пишут разработчикам соответствующего ПО просьбу добавить ту или иную фичу. Никто никому не обязан.

В общем, нужена поддержка устройства:

- попробуй настроить ядро

- пиши драйвер сам    :Cool:  или свяжись с людьми, которые могут. На www.linux.org.ru кто-то уже предлагал (опять же за $) свои услуги.

И еще совет - прежде, чем покупать device посмотри, поддерживается ли он. Если нет - подумай о выборе альтернативы. И тогда пользуйся "единственной настоящей ОСью", как сказал один мой знакомый   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ba

а что ты писать хочешь? вообще cd лучше писать при помощи mkisofs и cdrecord через пайп, а двд при помощи dvd+rw-tools(growisofs), правда у него есть свои глюки с дописыванием на диски на которых тока iso+joliet...

ну и под 2.6 все можно делать через atapi, а под 2.4 чтобы писать сд надо scsi-эмуляцию. девайс сдрекорду указать примерно так cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom.

если хочешь графический фронтенд, то используй k3b, имхо он единственный нормальный, но тк он тянет за собой кде, я от него отказался и пишу теперь своими скриптиками...

----------

## viy

 *ba wrote:*   

> и пишу теперь своими скриптиками...

 

Не поделишься?

----------

## ba

хм... поделюсь, тока функциональностью они блещут(дописывать нельзя, а когда приходится, то делаю это руками), ибо написаны для себя за 15 минут(даже выкладывать такое стыдно:( )...

```

baz@baz ~ $ cat /usr/local/bin/writecd 

#!/bin/sh

MKISOFSOPTS="-jcharset=koi8-r -pad -joliet -joliet-long -follow-links -D"

CDRECORDOPTS="dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -force fs=4096k driveropts=burnfree speed=16 gracetime=10"

if [ -z "$1" ]; then

   echo "usage: writecd [-V <vol_id>] <path to folder with contents>"

else

   if [ -z $2 ]; then

      mkisofs $MKISOFSOPTS "$1" | cdrecord $CDRECORDOPTS -

   else

      mkisofs $MKISOFSOPTS "$1" "$2" "$3" | cdrecord $CDRECORDOPTS -

   fi

fi

baz@baz ~ $ cat /usr/local/bin/writedvd 

#!/bin/bash

growisofs -Z /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -speed=4 -l -D -joliet -joliet-long -follow-links -jcharset=koi8-r -V my_dvd $*

```

лучше сам напиши или поищи в инете - их полно...

----------

## lefsha

 *cmind wrote:*   

> 
> 
> еще посмотри как у тебя ядро откомпилено - есть ли поддержка привода DVD и т.д.
> 
> 

 

Что значит поддержка привода DVD?

 *cmind wrote:*   

> 
> 
> На поддержку оборудования нечего плеваться! Не нравится - M$ твоим $ будет рада   , а Linux - свободная ОСь и разрабатывается такими же людьми как я и ты, т.е. если кому-то что-то надо - компилер, интерпретер в зубы и пишут код. Или пишут разработчикам соответствующего ПО просьбу добавить ту или иную фичу. Никто никому не обязан.
> 
> 

 

проблема не в софтовой поддержке, а документационной.

Нигде не написано как заставить работать DVD привод

чтобы он писал. Просто и по шагам.

 *cmind wrote:*   

> 
> 
> В общем, нужена поддержка устройства:
> 
> - попробуй настроить ядро
> ...

 

Для этого надо знать что настраивать...

 *cmind wrote:*   

> 
> 
> И еще совет - прежде, чем покупать device посмотри, поддерживается ли он.
> 
> 

 

LG GSA-4082B у кого то работает?

спасибо

----------

## lefsha

 *ba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> а что ты писать хочешь?
> 
> 

 

вопрос довольно странный...

 *ba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ну и под 2.6 все можно делать через atapi, а под 2.4 чтобы писать сд надо scsi-эмуляцию. девайс сдрекорду указать примерно так cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom.
> 
> 

 

наверно можно. но нигде не указано как.

каждый пишет свое.

одни говорят пользоваться надо только /dev/hdx

другие ATAPI:0,0,0

при этом xcdroast находит все что ему скажешь.

если же устроить авто поиск, то

показывает ATAPI:0,1,0

хотя устройство подключено как

ATAPI:1,1,0

если скажешь, что оно /dev/hdd или ATAPI:1,1,0

то говорит, что это CDROM

короче бред какой-то...

Проверка устройства как

cdrecord dev=ATAPI:1,1,0 -checkdrive

выдает

```

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J�rg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.10-rc2-mm2

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: 'ATAPI:1,1,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 1 target: 1 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

cdrecord: Cannot do inquiry for CD/DVD-Recorder.

cdrecord: Input/output error. test unit ready: scsi sendcmd: fatal error

CDB:  00 00 00 00 00 00

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 40s

```

при этом подвисает и вторую часть выдает

только когда нажмешь кнопку открытия привода.

Кстати тоже самое происходит при загрузки системы.

Если же спросить

cdrecord dev=/dev/hdd -checkdrive

то выдает:

```

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J�rg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.10-rc2-mm2

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: '/dev/hdd'

devname: '/dev/hdd'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'DVDRAM GSA-4082B'

Revision       : 'A201'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

cdrecord: This version of cdrecord does not include DVD-R/DVD-RW support code.

cdrecord: If you need DVD-R/DVD-RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.

cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

```

но ждать приходится этого очень долго...

На

cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,1,0 -checkdrive

выдает:

```

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J�rg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.10-rc2-mm2

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: 'ATAPI:0,1,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 0 target: 1 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'DVDRAM GSA-4082B'

Revision       : 'A201'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

cdrecord: This version of cdrecord does not include DVD-R/DVD-RW support code.

cdrecord: If you need DVD-R/DVD-RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.

cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

```

При этом на запись сие дело не работает.

Диска не обнаруживает.

----------

## ba

 *lefsha wrote:*   

>  *ba wrote:*   
> 
> а что ты писать хочешь?
> 
>  
> ...

 

cd? dvd?

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> наверно можно. но нигде не указано как.
> 
> каждый пишет свое.
> ...

 

а гугл уже не в моде?

http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/12/2/123

насчет остального точно не скажу, но смахивает на хардверные проблемы или кривое ядро...

----------

## lefsha

 *ba wrote:*   

>  *lefsha wrote:*    *ba wrote:*   
> 
> а что ты писать хочешь?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Все сказано в начале, разве нет?

----------

## viy

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Все сказано в начале, разве нет?

 

Нет:

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Народ!
> 
> Есть где-нибудь нормальное описание как заставить
> 
> DVD привод писать диски.
> ...

 

Здесь речь о DVD-приводе, диски же, CD и/или DVD, можно писать по-разному.

----------

## lefsha

DVD привод -> DVD диски

Иначе нет смысла покупать кажется так..

----------

## ba

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> DVD привод -> DVD диски

 

ну так тогда надо не cdrecord-ом писать, а cdrecord-prodvd или dvd+rw-tools(они мне больше нравятся, хотя у всех свои глюки)

----------

## rusxakep

Еще я заметил что ядро 2.6.10-rc2-mm

незнаю как вам, но я бы стал писать только на 2.6.8.1, в 2.6.9 поддержку записи из под юзера отломали. незнаю починили ли ее в 2.6.10. Да и rc2 лучше тож не рисковать - лучше сиди на 2.6.8.1 или 2.6.9 и жди нормальной версии 2.6.10  :Smile: 

патчи -mm в принципе не должны портить бочку меда с ванильным ядром...

----------

## ba

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> незнаю как вам, но я бы стал писать только на 2.6.8.1, в 2.6.9 поддержку записи из под юзера отломали. незнаю починили ли ее в 2.6.10.

 

сломали ее еще в 2.6.8, но в gentoo-dev-sources есть патчи, которые все фиксят как для 2.6.8(.1) так и для 2.6.9

----------

## KeNt_UA

```
cdrecord: This version of cdrecord does not include DVD-R/DVD-RW support code.

cdrecord: If you need DVD-R/DVD-RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD. 
```

lefsha

Читать умеем?

----------

## kon

Он, похоже больше по белым стихам на тему линуха спец. Чукча не читатель, чукча писатель.

----------

